# Bildschirm bleibt beim Hochfahren nach Grafikkartentreiber Installation schwarz!



## Falco (5. November 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe den Laptop meiner Schwiegermutter neu gemacht, das heißt das Betriebssytem neu installiert und nun war ich bei den Treibern...
Es handelt sich um den ASUS X72DR.
Als ich versucht habe den neusten Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren für die HD5470m wurde sie bei der Hälfte abgebrochen... Es kam eine
Meldung von einem Fehler bei der installation vom Catalyst control Center... Dann habe ich einen alten von 2011 installiert und der hat gekklappt.
Als ich den Laptop aber neu gestartet habe blieb der Bildschirm nach dem Windows Logo schwarz...
Das komische ist aber das der Laptop komplett hochfährt und wenn ich meinen TV über hdmi anshließe kommt das Bild einwandfrei!
Nur der Laptop Bildschirm bleibt schwarz...!! ??
Was kann das sein?


----------



## Falco (6. November 2013)

---push---


----------



## freezy94 (8. November 2013)

Schließ mal einen Monitor über den VGA/HDMI-Ausgang an. Damit sollte sich ein Bild am Monitor ausgeben. Dies kannst du dann wieder auf den Laptop-Monitor umstellen. Geb bescheid, wenn es funktioniert, dass du ein Bild auf einem der Bildschirme erhälst.


----------



## Falco (8. November 2013)

Hab ich schon alles versucht aber habe nur ein Bild auf dem tv, mein sieht zwar Das bild auf dem leptop wenn man mit ner Taschenlampe darauf leuchtet, aber Das ist alles


----------



## Yassen (8. November 2013)

Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt ? das wäre meine Vermutung


----------



## Falco (8. November 2013)

Aber warum kommt im bootvorgang Das bild bis Das Windows logo weg ist und der leptop wahrscheinlich den Grafikkartentreiber geladen hat
... Weil ohne Treiber geht alles!!! Aber ohne Treiber für die Grafikkarte kann ich halt nicht viel anstellen...


----------



## freezy94 (8. November 2013)

Du musst mal per Funktionssteuerung das Display aus bzw. an schalten und/oder Helligkeit regeln. 
Danach sollte es erst mal wieder da sein. 

Anschließend gehst du in die Energieeinstellungen und stellst die Zeit höher, bis der PC automatisch bei nichtbenutzung die Helligkeit runterregelt. 

So hats bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Falco (8. November 2013)

Habe ich auch schon alles gemacht! Es ist zum verzweifeln


----------



## Falco (8. November 2013)

Kann es sein Das die Grafikkarte ne Treffer hat, weil sich der treiber ja nicht richtig installieren lässt?


----------



## freezy94 (8. November 2013)

Welches genaue Modell hast du und welchen Treiber zu welchem Betriebssystem?

Benutz bitte die Bearbeitungsfunktion um Doppelposts zu vermeiden!


----------



## Falco (8. November 2013)

Tut mir leid wegen dem doppelpost  Es handelt sich um die HD 5470m und Windows7 Home Premium 64 bit habe den neusten im Internet von ,,and" runtergeladen. Leptop ist wie gesagt der Asus x72dr


----------



## freezy94 (9. November 2013)

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/mobile/catalyst_mobility_64-bit_util.exe


Direkter Downloadlink!
Deinstallier vorher mal alles von AMD und installier dies neu.


----------



## Spartaner25 (10. November 2013)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du mit meinem Asus N61JQ.
Der neue Treiber von AMD wird dir nicht helfen, der 13.4 war bei mir der neuste der funktionierte.
Finden tust du den hier, aber achte darauf, dass es der Mobility ist, ansonsten kannst du ihn nicht installieren. 
Und die Fehler bei der Installation waren bei mir nur unwichtige Nebenkomponeneten, wenn du nur den Treiber an sich haben willst, ohne CCC musst du dir darum keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Falco (10. November 2013)

Ich installiere nochmal das Windows neu und installiere erstmal nicht den chipsatz treiber, vieleicht hängt das mit dem zusammen... Den finde ich auch irgendwie merkwürdig... 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

nur ein AMD High Definition Audio Device treiber mit 218.68 (KBytes)... und das soll ein chipsatz treiber sein???


----------



## freezy94 (11. November 2013)

Ist ein Audiotreiber den du meinst!

Kann aber falsch deklariert worden sein oder er ist enthalten.


----------



## Falco (11. November 2013)

Aber wenn das nen Audio treiber ist, wo ist dann der normale Chipsatz treiber? Oder brauch der Leptop keinen? Ich mache gerade nochmal eine neuinstallation... 

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, sobalt er neuinstalliert ist, mit welchen installationen würdet ihr starten??


----------



## freezy94 (12. November 2013)

Nach der Windows-Installation:

Chipsatztreiber
Grafikkartentreiber
W-Lan Treiber
Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Touchpadtreiber
REST

So würde ich es machen - hat sich zumindest bewährt.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Das ist selbstverständlich merkwürdig...
Normalerweise sollte ein Chipsatztreiber verfügbar sein.

Sofern jedoch ein AMD-Chipsatz geboten ist, reicht es völlig,
den aktuellsten verfügbaren (WQHL oder Beta) Treiber zu
nutzen. (VON DER GRAFIKKARTE!)

Im AMD-Grafikkartentreiber ist der Chipsatztreiber
normalerweise enthalten. Sofern nichts mehr im
Gerätemanager mehr mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen
makiert ist, funktioniert alles wunderbar!


----------



## B1gD4ddy (17. November 2013)

Falco, bei dir is nix kaputt, es ist wie Spartaner25 sagt, ich zb habe ein asus a72j, also auch ein laptop mit hd5470m, aktuellster funzender catalyst ist der 13.4, bei allen neueren kommt nach dem reboot ein schwarzes bild, außer natürlich man schließt extern nen fernseher oder monitor an, bei mir ist es sogar so, dass wenn ich nen fernseher dran habe und das bild kopieren lasse, mein laptop display parallel normal funktioniert, mache ich den fernseher ab, geht das laptop display wieder aus.

habe alle aktuellen treiber bis hin zum 13.11 beta 9.2 getestet.

edit: 13.11 whql funzt auch nicht.

edit2: 13.11 beta 9.3/4/5 und 13.2 whql bringen auch nichts.

edit3: 13.30 beta bringt auch nix.

edit4: 14.1 beta 1.6 bringt auch nix.


----------



## mumaker (3. September 2014)

es ist nichts kaputt, der treiber funktioniert einfach nicht und das wars. nur der werkstreiber bei meinen laptop funktioniert. sobald ich einen neueren installiere geht der bildschirm nach reboot aus und man sieht nur schwarz. aber wenn man eine taschenlampe nimmt und man sie am monitor hällt, erkennt man dass alles normal läuft. nur der bildschirm ist aus. also die komplette beleuchtung. also bei mir ist es der treiber der alles versaut hat !!!!


----------



## B1gD4ddy (3. September 2014)

sagte ich ja bereits ausführlich ^^


----------

